# Cereal Rust Mite Video - Tinothy



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Interesting article about cereal rust mite and video linked in the article by Penn State.

The Timothy field they are in looks pretty brown. Hope that's before full green-up (which is when I thought you sprayed) and not post cereal rust mite damage.

You folks spraying for cereal rust mite in your Timothy fields this year? I use Sevin XLR plus. Can't say I've ever seen evidence of the mite here - yet....

http://extension.psu.edu/plants/crops/news/2016/03/cereal-rust-mite-abacarus-hystrix-nalepa-a-pest-on-timothy


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Bill- I stopped growing timothy but never went a year without spraying. Too painful to watch a whole field go up in smoke when they get cranked up and they are always here.


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

I guess I'd better keep my eyes open... Never had a problem in 10 years. But, if you're not aware of this particular insect, you'd just put it off as fertilizer, too much rain, etc., etc.

Fair number of the "money is no object" horse owner's import hay from the Pacific Northwest. Who knows what "tags along" with those bales?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone seeing any Cereal Rust Mite this year, I am like Hayman 1, we have sprayed every year. I did some reading this winter and saw that if you that a fall cutting and don't leave much thatch , that this reduces the chance of having them. We have been scouting and haven't seen any yet. As of now we have not sprayed. Hopefully we will not regret this IPM.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I sprayed for them 1st time I have done it but I had damage last year so I will see if it makes a difference. I talked to a guy from next County over and they had seen some on there Timothy.


----------

